# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  XxI encuentro Valencia

## MR.fun

Buenas el mes de abril hacen en Valencia el XXI encuentro internacional , hay alguien que vaya o haya ido alguna vez , estoy iniciado me y no se si seria bueno ir o no , puede que no entienda nada y haga el pardillo , seria ir como observador o acompa&ntilde;ante.


Me mola la gramola.

----------

